# High Kick



## Transk53 (Dec 31, 2014)

Been viewing a bit of high kicks in Wing Chun. In this vid (obviuosly no idea who this fella is) one caught my eye. not so much for the kick height, but from the angle and where contact is made. Is that a Wing Chun kick?


----------



## Danny T (Dec 31, 2014)

1. These are all demos for impression.
2. He may well express his wc in this manner.
3. I do and have my students practice high kicks very similar to these for flexibility, balance, body control..., etc.
4. I instruct these kicks are for #3 and instruct to use them below the waist in a self-defense situation.
5. They are Fun to do.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 31, 2014)

Danny T said:


> 1. These are all demos for impression.
> 2. He may well express his wc in this manner.
> 3. I do and have my students practice high kicks very similar to these for flexibility, balance, body control..., etc.
> 4. I instruct these kicks are for #3 and instruct to use them below the waist in a self-defense situation.
> 5. They are Fun to do.



Sure. It is difficult being a Youtube video to discern if something is Hollywood or not. That was an acute angle I thought.


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Been viewing a bit of high kicks in Wing Chun. In this vid (obviuosly no idea who this fella is) one caught my eye. not so much for the kick height, but from the angle and where contact is made. Is that a Wing Chun kick?


Interesting video


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

tkdwarrior said:


> Interesting video



Yeah what I thought. A little flamboyant though!


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 1, 2015)

Flare factor


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

Heinrich Pfaff is an EWTO guy (European Wing Tsun Organization). He was a student of Sifu Keith Kernsphect and was at one time the head instructor of the German HQ. He has since went off to do his own thing.

The kicks he does are not WT, or at least they are exaggerated versions of WT kicks done for the sake of demonstration. They aren't practical kicks but man I love watching his demos. He's an amazing kicker.


----------



## Buka (Jan 1, 2015)

Which kick are we talking about? 
(thanks)


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

Buka said:


> Which kick are we talking about?
> (thanks)











It's not so much that these types of kicks aren't WT kicks, they are just exaggerated. They make for good demos and photo ops.

But I'm guilty of it too.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> Heinrich Pfaff is an EWTO guy (European Wing Tsun Organization). He was a student of Sifu Keith Kernsphect and was at one time the head instructor of the German HQ. He has since went off to do his own thing.
> 
> The kicks he does are not WT, or at least they are exaggerated versions of WT kicks done for the sake of demonstration. They aren't practical kicks but man I love watching his demos. He's an amazing kicker.



Agree, pretty cool.


----------



## geezer (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> View attachment 19137
> 
> It's not so much that these types of kicks aren't WT kicks, they are just exaggerated. They make for good demos and photo ops.
> 
> But* I'm guilty of it too.*


Not me.I never demonstrate that high kicking stuff anymore. Yep, 'cuz I'm just too old and stiff! 

BTW is that Alex Richter wearing the blindfold in the first photo? The second shot is from a poster showing LT kicking my si-dei Robert Jacquet in the throat while simultaneously trapping his hands and thumb-gouging him in the left eye. LT himself admitted that it was just for show. --Great poster though!


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

geezer said:


> BTW is that Alex Richter wearing the blindfold in the first photo? !



Yes that's Alex Richter.
BTW....add him to the list of someone I'd like to train with.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

geezer said:


> Not me.I never demonstrate that high kicking stuff anymore. Yep, 'cuz I'm just too old and stiff!



Yea, I have no business doing it either...but man it's fun!


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> Yes that's Alex Richter.
> BTW....add him to the list of someone I'd like to train with.



Big in the Wing Chun world then?


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Big in the Wing Chun world then?



He's a very knowledgeable person here in US. He had trained in Germany at the castle for a few years then has had a lot of training with Leung Ting and Cheng Chuen Fun (Leung Ting's top HK student) in Hong Kong, among others.

As you may have surmised from your time on the forum, WT is particularly political, which is why several of us here from that particular line are no longer affiliated with the main branch.
Alex Richter is someone who has also broken away and seems to have dispensed with a lot of the politics and is getting to the heart of the matter.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> He's a very knowledgeable person here in US. He had trained in Germany at the castle for a few years then has had a lot of training with Leung Ting and Cheng Chuen Fun (Leung Ting's top HK student) in Hong Kong, among others.
> 
> As you may have surmised from your time on the forum, WT is particularly political, which is why several of us here from that particular line are no longer affiliated with the main branch.
> Alex Richter is someone who has also broken away and seems to have dispensed with a lot of the politics and is getting to the heart of the matter.



Yeah I have had thought from day one. My take is that it seems like traditionalists against modernists. Of course that could be my own naivety in play. I will concede that I look upon it in a simplistic fashion. The variations on a common core seem quite strange, as it is counted as a TMA. As I say though, I am more than likely missing a lot of factual data on this, but in simplistic terms, WC is just WC to me. No doubt in the coming months I will be enlightened further, or not


----------



## geezer (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> He's a very knowledgeable person here in US. He had trained in Germany at the castle for a few years then has had a lot of training with Leung Ting and Cheng Chuen Fun (Leung Ting's top HK student) in Hong Kong, among others.
> 
> As you may have surmised from your time on the forum, WT is particularly political, which is why several of us here from that particular line are no longer affiliated with the main branch.
> Alex Richter is someone who has also broken away and seems to have dispensed with a lot of the politics and is getting to the heart of the matter.



Alex actually strikes me as a pretty traditional WT man, but just one whose had enough of the politics._ Transk_, you can check out his short videos explaining his take on WT on_ Howcast_ on Youtube. I've found that his take on things is very similar to my own, and he appears highly skilled.

Within the "extended _WT_ family" (Yip Man WC as interpreted by Leung Ting) you might also want to check out Emin Boztepe and his EBMAS group, or "Fighterman" Sifu Fernandez' videos to see some other takes on this lineage. The branch I'm connected with is, of course, in my signature.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

geezer said:


> Alex actually strikes me as a pretty traditional WT man, but just one whose had enough of the politics._ Transk_, you can check out his short videos explaining his take on WT on_ Howcast_ on Youtube. I've found that his take on things is very similar to my own, and he appears highly skilled.
> 
> Within the "extended _WT_ family" (Yip Man WC as interpreted by Leung Ting) you might also want to check out Emin Boztepe and his EBMAS group, or "Fighterman" Sifu Fernandez' videos to see some other takes on this lineage. The branch I'm connected with is, of course, in my signature.



Thanks Geezer, will do. Don't want my ears to bleed, but such a wealth of information can be a tad overwhelming, but still very interesting. I appreciate the insights  Actually wondering just how many Sifu's populate this board!


----------



## Danny T (Jan 1, 2015)

geezer said:


> Not me.I never demonstrate that high kicking stuff...


WHAT??? I Don't Believe You; in all your years you've never shown or done this high kicking stuff...



geezer said:


> ...anymore.


Ahh! I knew it, I just knew it.



geezer said:


> Yep, 'cuz I'm just too old and stiff!


Yeah buddy. I know your pain. lol
But I can still kick that high with no problem.
One time.
After a good warm up. 
And a good stretch.
IF it's been a few days since the last time I did so.
And don't ask me to do it twice!!
But I can still kick that high with no problem.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just wondering if I should start handing out free bus passes metaphorically speaking


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 1, 2015)

You know, as long as you have a hold of the guy, a kick to the head is just a downward stomp on another plane. Cuz, I'm sneaky like that.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> You know, as long as you have a hold of the guy, a kick to the head is just a downward stomp on another plane. Cuz, I'm sneaky like that.



yea, well don't try that on this plane buddy:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 1, 2015)

PLAIN, too. LOL


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> You know, as long as you have a hold of the guy, a kick to the head is just a downward stomp on another plane. Cuz, I'm sneaky like that.



Not anymore lol


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> yea, well don't try that on this plane buddy:


She could tackle me anytime of the day


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Not anymore lol


I still haven't told you what part of the body a potential rape victim might choose to hang off of...


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 2, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> I still haven't told you what part of the body a potential rape victim might choose to hang off of...



Ouch time then


----------

